# COFFEE SCIENCE - Distribution Method Vs Extraction



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Interesting video and results:






Sell your OCD's now ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

> 36 minutes ago, Komatoes said:
> 
> Interesting video and results:


 Why sell them?

Why did he tamp after using the OCD?

Why didn't he tap before using the OCD?

The OCD can't distribute in the bottom of the basket, you have to do that yourself (despite what any manufacturer might say). Doesn't strike me as a realistic test.


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

I think you missed the emoticon with the tongue sticking out in my post ?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

He looks like he is filtering the espresso when measuring but somehow it doesn't look filtered? I expect to something pretty transparent, not something so cloudy looking.


----------

